# fly strike prevention?



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

what one do you all use? i currently use Fly Guard Spray by Beaphar but it only comes in 75ml bottle which doesnt go far with 4 buns.


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

At work we find that the Fly Strike Gaurd by Beaphur is the most popular despite its small size.

It lasts for 3 months and can be used for 5 bunnies so it lasts a fair while.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

LiamP said:


> At work we find that the Fly Strike Gaurd by Beaphur is the most popular despite its small size.
> 
> It lasts for 3 months and can be used for 5 bunnies so it lasts a fair while.


i saw the big bottle by johnsons but it only protects them for a week!


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> i saw the big bottle by johnsons but it only protects them for a week!


Yeh thats why I would recommend the Fly Spray Gaurd, much longer lasting than the other ones which keeps the bunnies from being stressed so often as im sure none of them like having their bottoms and tails sprayed!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

LiamP said:


> Yeh thats why I would recommend the Fly Spray Gaurd, much longer lasting than the other ones which keeps the bunnies from being stressed so often as im sure none of them like having their bottoms and tails sprayed!


no they dont! and ive got the scratches to prove it from today! haha


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I've never used fly strike protection, I'm interested to know how many people use it as routine? My lot are litter trained and get their trays emptied every day if it's humid or every other day. Plus I use a Konk in the shed.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

about 8 years ago i sadly had a rabbit get fly strike so ive used it religiously ever since.


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

We spray Rory once at the start of spring and once into the summer - I have to add that she doesn't seem to mind it being done, but then she jumps into your arms to be cuddled like a baby anyway:001_wub:


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh i didnt know u can get spray to prevent fly strike. I know what i'll be getting this week. I read somewhere there are plants u can grow near the hutches but out of buns reach which help to deter the flies. Anyome do this? Xx


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

gem88 said:


> Oh i didnt know u can get spray to prevent fly strike. I know what i'll be getting this week. I read somewhere there are plants u can grow near the hutches but out of buns reach which help to deter the flies. Anyome do this? Xx


There are a number of fly repellent plants:

*Nigella damascena (love-in-a-mist) *- repells flies and midges.
*Lads Love - Artemisia abrotanum* - a small bush with a pungent aroma which acts as a general insect repellent.
*Gilead  Cedronella canariensis* - can make a potpourri that repells insects with the flowers dried
*Herbs * Balm, Chamomile, Hemp, Lavender, Peppermint, Basil, and Green Oregano have smells which repel many insects.

I have personally not tried any as mine are indoor rabbits anyway!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lopside said:


> I've never used fly strike protection, I'm interested to know how many people use it as routine? My lot are litter trained and get their trays emptied every day if it's humid or every other day. Plus I use a Konk in the shed.


I've never treated either. Like yours, both mine are litter trained and the tray gets cleaned every other day (more if it's hot). Also their not on grass, I check religiously for flies (I detest them), and any that are seen are sprayed instantly or removed. I also bought a johnson's cage and hutch insect spray from [email protected] a few weeks back, which you spray on cages/hutches after removing the animal, but I removed everything out the shed and just did that. It is so far working well. BTW what is a 'Konk'?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I dont use it either, I can just imagine my lots reaction! 
I clean out as a when needed really, they have 2 very very large trays and another litter area(which in itself is 1 1/2ft x 4ft) so it stays pretty good 

*Heidi*


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I've never treated either. Like yours, both mine are litter trained and the tray gets cleaned every other day (more if it's hot). Also their not on grass, I check religiously for flies (I detest them), and any that are seen are sprayed instantly or removed. I also bought a johnson's cage and hutch insect spray from [email protected] a few weeks back, which you spray on cages/hutches after removing the animal, but I removed everything out the shed and just did that. It is so far working well. BTW what is a 'Konk'?


Konk is a fly and insect spray which you can get automatic sprayers for, like the air freshener ones.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Iv got the johnsons one but as ou said it needs doing every week.
Im going to pets at home tomorrow so will have a look for the bephear one as it sounds much better


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I've never treated either. Like yours, both mine are litter trained and the tray gets cleaned every other day (more if it's hot). Also their not on grass, I check religiously for flies (I detest them), and any that are seen are sprayed instantly or removed. I also bought a johnson's cage and hutch insect spray from [email protected] a few weeks back, which you spray on cages/hutches after removing the animal, but I removed everything out the shed and just did that. It is so far working well. BTW what is a 'Konk'?


Yes as Liam says, it is a battery operated unit that releases a spray on insecticide at intervals, its safe for use around animals & i believe it is made from chrysanthemums? I don't leave it on automatic as i don't believe in spraying chemicals where not needed, if i just get a fly busy day i give it a few squirts. I've been in some breeders sheds that are alive with flies.....i hate flies....yuk! :incazzato:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lopside said:


> Yes as Liam says, it is a battery operated unit that releases a spray on insecticide at intervals, its safe for use around animals & i believe it is made from chrysanthemums? I don't leave it on automatic as i don't believe in spraying chemicals where not needed, if i just get a fly busy day i give it a few squirts. I've been in some breeders sheds that are alive with flies.....i hate flies....yuk! :incazzato:


Where do you get those from? Any links? 

*Heidi*


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Konk Fly Killer Dispenser & Aerosol | Fly Control | Mole Valley Farmers


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lopside said:


> Konk Fly Killer Dispenser & Aerosol | Fly Control | Mole Valley Farmers


Fankoo 

I didnt think of Mole Valley, we order Uddermint from there to put on sore joints :ciappa: it works really well, but you do stink to high heaven of peppermint!

*Heidi*


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Uddermint? For sore joints?? I know I need to go to bed now!!:sosp:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lopside said:


> Uddermint? For sore joints?? I know I need to go to bed now!!:sosp:


Lol it was a tip from someone who races greyhounds, its peppermint oil  He used it on himself when he pulled a muscle and it worked. Mum and dad both have arthritis and swear by it.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I've used the Beapher Fly Guard, too, but I think the biggest prevention comes from cleaning the setup regularly, and ensuring the rabbits' diets are right. 

Gaga used to get a dirty bum, and when I discussed it with a vet, they found she was getting too many pellets, and was overweight so couldn't reach to eat her caecals  I've since sorted this out, and her bum's always spotless!  

I also have sticky fly traps in the shed, as they're non-toxic. They seem to do the trick, as there's plenty of lovely dead flies stuck to them. Bleurgh!


----------

